# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Moving a toilet

## Ricey

Hi
Im thinking of renovating a bathroom and part of it would be to move a toilet 1/2m. The house was built in 1992 so curious to know how much effort would it require to cut through the concrete to move the waste pipe? 
Would it be reinforced and would there be any insulation or barriers (e.g radon) in a 1992 house?

----------


## John2b

Why am I getting a feeling of déjà poo?  https://www.renovateforum.com/f205/r...egrees-128353/

----------


## Ricey

Thanks for adding the link. 
Looking at his before and after pictures it looks like he just put in a new toilet, doesn't look like he actually moved the position. 
I am planning on cutting the floor with a concrete saw and moving the waste pipe and wanted to know if there would be anything under the concrete like a barrier or insulation?

----------


## johnc

Yes there will be a barrier (black plastic), you will destroy the bit under the cut, nothing you can do about that. After the plumbing is moved you just concrete in the channel you created.  If the building is a waffle pod or on insulation you are going to wreck that as well but a 1992 build should just be, ground, packing sand, plastic barrier, concrete. There will be reo, just cut through, assuming a narrow channel you don't need to put reo back but some starter bars are a good idea to pin it in place. 
I would use a grinder and rotary hammer, because that is what I have, if you actually have a saw then go for it but make sure you aren't going to cut through any other plumbing.

----------

